# ICD-9 Code for RTW



## dballard2004 (May 31, 2011)

What is the correct ICD-9-CM code(s) to report for return to work visits?  If the condition is resolved and the patient is released to return to work, do you just use a code from the V67 category for a follow-up exam?  What if it is a return to work and a note is issued to the patient certifying that they are released to go back to work?  Do you also report code V68.09 for the issue of medical certificates? I have been receiving some conflicting info.  I have been told that a return to work exam should be coded as V68.01 for a disability exam. All opinions appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## grindlemacie (May 31, 2011)

Try looking up Status (Post)... than what ever they were originally seen for. Hope this helps!


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

